# Fog Light Wiring



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

Any one in here try wiring fog lights with a relay into an oem switch with a fog light position? wondering if it can be done instead of using a toggle switch. thanks in advance.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea u just throw a wire into pin 11?? off the top of my head, that goes for switch on into relay and wire the rest up. I know a bunch of people who have done this instead of buying a highline cecm.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i know it sound like a newb-esc question but im just not overly familiar with vw. this is my first and im used to working on hondas which are extremely straight forward compared to these.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

go to the golf & jetta V section, and go to the DIY faq section. there should be a write up for this


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

ECS has a nice install guide for fog kit with relay on their site, I don't see one in the vortex DIY section with relay. :thumbup:

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/mkvfog.pdf

Slot 5 is the correct location.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

07jettamk5 said:


> ecs has a nice install guide for fog kit with relay on their site, i don't see one in the vortex diy section with relay. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/mkvfog.pdf
> 
> slot 5 is the correct location.



awesome! Thanks man.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

07JettaMK5 said:


> [/url]
> 
> Slot 5 is the correct location.


right thats it...i was thinking pin 11 for the 10-12pin adapters for hids.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i shouldnt need to vag com or anything right? i did this and it doesnt work, the fogs work of an independent switch but not the factory switch


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Should work as long as you have a light switch with the fog option. If not you need one.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

HIBB 304 said:


> Should work as long as you have a light switch with the fog option. If not you need one.


 i have an oem one from a jetta/gti...do i need to buy the oem trigger wire? i can't see that being any different than a regular wire.


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

If you have a euro switch with a fog position try pulling the switch out to turn it on. I was trouble shooting my fog kit for two weeks before I realized the freaking switch pulled out to two more positions.:facepalm:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

fir3start3r said:


> If you have a euro switch with a fog position try pulling the switch out to turn it on. I was trouble shooting my fog kit for two weeks before I realized the freaking switch pulled out to two more positions.:facepalm:


That sucks:banghead:


----------

